# Things you hate about normies



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 20, 2021)

I’ll start us off.

Sportsball. If you’re not into spectator sports - watching Blacks chase a ball around - you’re automatically the black sheep in a group. Cuts off a large chunk of normie conversation. Wasn’t an issue when all my friends were computer nerds but now I’m in a profession where apparently everybody except me loves this shit.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Mar 20, 2021)

Normies who think they're not normies, they think they're "geeks" or "nerds" because they're into Marvel movies, which in reality is the most normie thing ever.


----------



## Pigtoad (Mar 20, 2021)

I hate how happy and carefree they are.


----------



## biggest big boy (Mar 20, 2021)

i don't hate normies i hate myself


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 20, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I’ll start us off.
> 
> Sportsball. If you’re not into spectator sports - watching Blacks chase a ball around - you’re automatically the black sheep in a group. Cuts off a large chunk of normie conversation. Wasn’t an issue when all my friends were computer nerds but now I’m in a profession where apparently everybody except me loves this shit.


You can always watch a bunch've whites and mexicans chase around a baseball if you want. Or more accurately drink heavily and shoot the shit while sometimes turning to glance at the goings on when the announcer temporarily stops sounding like they're falling asleep. That's what most do with Baseball.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 20, 2021)

They start threads like this


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 20, 2021)

They watch the worst shit on TV.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 20, 2021)

Call of Duty and Madden, for real, why are you even buying consoles if you're not buying Waifu Fantasy VII Remake


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 20, 2021)

People who hate normies, but are in fact, worse NPCs than normies.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 20, 2021)

I hate to sound like such a nerd but yeah, Sportsball is incredibly fucking boring to watch.

If I'm going to watch something I want it to have story and characters, if I'm going to experience a sport or a game I want to actually play it, I can see Sportsball actually being fun to play, but it's incredibly boring to watch.

I compare it to something like chess, I find chess fun to play, I'd imagine it's very boring to watch a chess match though, or golf, I've been golfing with my grandfather before, where I was mostly caddy (but took a few swings) and that was fun because I was actually there on the greens and participating, not watching it on TV, which I imagine would be very boring.

I also like to play golf video games, but again, that's playing it, not just watching.

I just don't really get the appeal of sitting and watching Sportsball and it is weird that it's something so many people are _really _into.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> They watch the worst shit on TV.


Network dramas and sitcoms are mostly lame, reality TV is almost entirely pure garbage, it's insane that so many people aren't bored to tears by something like that, it's not too different than Sportsball.

In the case of reality TV so much of it is simply an excuse to watch morons argue and fight with each other, which started with Jerry Springer, why is watching morons argue and fight with each other supposed to be interesting? It's boring at best and irritating at worst.

I'm not saying I'm someone that likes to sit around and read classic literature, there's plenty of pulpy media I enjoy like fanservice laden anime, but in that case there's simply more energy to it, the anime character designs themselves, the sexy fanservice, it's certainly more interesting to me than watching a bunch of sweaty dudes chasing a ball around.

Probably the most normie friendly media I do like are travel shows, but it's not like that's something I watch all of the time, I did also enjoy Late Night With Conan O'Brian if that counts.



The Shadow said:


> Call of Duty and Madden, for real, why are you even buying consoles if you're not buying Waifu Fantasy VII Remake


The "Call of Duty and Madden" type of gamer, ugggggh.

Not only do you have to be kind of braindead to be happy playing basically the exact same game year after year, but I feel like it's those kind of gamers SJWs are talking when they get up on their soapbox and talk about "toxic" gamers but paint everyone else as being like, I'm just a guy who likes his video game waifus, I'm not calling anybody faggot on Xbox Live.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 20, 2021)

Pigtoad said:


> I hate how happy and carefree they are.


They’re only happy because they’re unaware of the gross and creepy shit going on around them.

Point them to our Animal Control board and watch their soul snap in half before your eyes.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Mar 20, 2021)

I wish they'd be more approachable, they seem pretty quickly disinterested in most shit, even shit I think they'd like. They're like stones half buried in the ground.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Mar 20, 2021)

There are two types of people:
1) normies who don't think they are normies (much like the Im-not-like-the-other-girls type of girls who are EXACTLY like the other girls), and
2) the type of people who have threads about them on this forum, who think they are normies ("its natural to be a fat retarded tyranny! Guys, I'm just like you!") but are anything but.
There is no third type, there is no in-between. EVERYONE is a normie, until they're not. Non-normies are incapable of recognizing their non-normie status. Calling yourself a non-normie in fact makes you a normie.

It also makes you a nigger faggot.


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 20, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> They’re only happy because they’re unaware of the gross and creepy shit going on around them.
> 
> Point them to our Animal Control board and watch their soul snap in half before your eyes.


can confirm, i was way happier before i knew about this shit.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 20, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> can confirm, i was way happier before i knew about this shit.


We are all brothers of pain here, friend.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 20, 2021)

I have no real bone to pick with normies at the end of the day though because for the vast majority of time they were perfectly content to leave nerds the hell alone, they weren't analyzing us or paying any attention to us, they were perfectly happy with their Sportsball and the like.

It's SJWs that intentionally go around and target every interest and hobby, normie or otherwise, in order to make it "Woke", "diverse and inclusive" and blah blah blah, if you simply don't care what I'm doing then I don't in turn care what you do, but if you pick a fight with me, as SJWs have, then we got trouble.

This is the way America used to be for the longest time was every demographic pretty much just kind of minding their own business and not putting anyone else under the microscope, then Woke comes along and pits everyone against each other with concepts like "spaces" and the realization that, yes Virginia, there are white spaces, there are male spaces and there are white male spaces in this country, same as there are "spaces" for literally every single other group that inhabits this country but somehow it's only a problem when whites or white men do it, and any space that could be described as such must be singled out and destroyed, as if everyone is not entitled to their own space.

This is not an idea normies ever pushed, normies didn't give a fuck about whose space was what, normies were fine with letting people do what they wanted for the most part without the great, grand narrative of America as one great big game of kind of the hill for who gets to be king shit of fuck mountain as the Woke have done.

Thankfully in normies' defense Woke is going to hit it's limits with them, a normie is not going to care about every little thing SJWs have meltdowns over, but if only normies were more on the anti-Woke side there could be more serious pushback to their bullshit.


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Mar 20, 2021)

I don't. 
I used to be a normie and I've been chasing that high ever since. Sure, I was ignorant. Sure, the me I am now would hate the me I was then. But I didn't care. That me didn't read the word exceptional and think ", that's fucking hilarious because on this one New Zealand bird farm website the word "retarded" becomes exceptional".
You don't hate normies because there's something wrong with them, you hate them because there's something wrong with you.

Also


Dom Cruise said:


> Sportsball is incredibly fucking boring to watch.
> 
> If I'm going to watch something I want it to have story and characters, if I'm going to experience a sport or a game I want to actually play it, I can see Sportsball actually being fun to play, but it's incredibly boring to watch.
> 
> I compare it to something like chess, I find chess fun to play, I'd imagine it's very boring to watch a chess match though, or golf, I've been golfing with my grandfather before, where I was mostly caddy (but took a few swings) and that was fun because I was actually there on the greens and participating, not watching it on TV, which I imagine would be very boring.


Is the most normie take you can have, you can visit r/unpopularopinions every week for a month and see that same sentiment posted at least 20 times. You're just talking about uninteresting people at this point.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 20, 2021)

Agree with the post above.

This thread is the most reddit hiveminded "lol! look at the mere peasants! Imma sooo much more cool/nerdy!" shit I've seen.

I really fear for the future of the farms.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 20, 2021)

Pigtoad said:


> I hate how happy and carefree they are.





NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> They’re only happy because they’re unaware of the gross and creepy shit going on around them.
> 
> Point them to our Animal Control board and watch their soul snap in half before your eyes.



And the only reason the creepy shit can continue is that they choose comfort over responsibility,


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 20, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> And the only reason the creepy shit can continue is that they choose comfort over responsibility,


"HURRRRR DURRRRR, I WONDER WHO GETS A ROSE THIS WEEK ON THE BACHELOR? I CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE A SELFIE AT THE BEACH IN NICE WEATHER"


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 20, 2021)

They're unrelatable but that's whatever. I don't think understanding certain references or being active on questionable places online makes me better than anyone.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> People who hate normies, but are in fact, worse NPCs than normies.





Curt Sibling said:


> Agree with the post above.
> 
> This thread is the most reddit hiveminded "lol! look at the mere peasants! Imma sooo much more cool/nerdy!" shit I've seen.
> 
> I really fear for the future of the farms.


Lol calm down


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 20, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol calm down





mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol calm down


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 20, 2021)

They also think commercials are the funniest shit like ever. I don't get it


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> View attachment 2012360


lol I'm way too drunk to rage bro.  Sperg maybe, rage no.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 20, 2021)

The general lack of any and all computer literacy. It is dumbfounding how many people there are who can't operate a computer, don't know what a browser is, still use Internet Explorer, don't know what an ethernet cord is, ect. Many of them are even smug about not knowing. I'm not even talking about what part of a computer does which thing, I mean just how to navigate Windows.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Mar 20, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> The general lack of any and all computer literacy. It is dumbfounding how many people there are who can't operate a computer, don't know what a browser is, still use Internet Explorer, don't know what an ethernet cord is, ect. Many of them are even smug about not knowing. I'm not even talking about what part of a computer does which thing, I mean just how to navigate Windows.


Reported.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Mar 20, 2021)

Who comes to a site literally dedicated to making fun of weirdos to bitch about NORPs


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 20, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> "HURRRRR DURRRRR, I WONDER WHO GETS A ROSE THIS WEEK ON THE BACHELOR? I CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE A SELFIE AT THE BEACH IN NICE WEATHER"


Reminds me of that movie where Hitler falls into a timewarp and arrives in our time and everyone thinks he's an actor and a comedian.

A COOKING SHOW


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 20, 2021)

Trappin in the Trap said:


> I don't.
> I used to be a normie and I've been chasing that high ever since. Sure, I was ignorant. Sure, the me I am now would hate the me I was then. But I didn't care. That me didn't read the word exceptional and think ", that's fucking hilarious because on this one New Zealand bird farm website the word "retarded" becomes exceptional".
> You don't hate normies because there's something wrong with them, you hate them because there's something wrong with you.


I do envy them, I was much happier a person when I was more Blue Pilled, but I didn't really Red Pill myself, SJWs did, they decided to pick a fight with guys exactly like me when it wasn't really necessary and here we are.

I tried as hard as I could to be on their side for years and they shit on me at every turn until I finally went "ok, well fuck you too then"

The final turning point for me was when they came for Vic and tried to make anime fandom "Woke", that was truly the straw that broke the camel's back because that was the point it became clear that they literally do want control of 100% everything under the sun, they took the beautiful thing that was anime fandom in the US and ruined it like they ruined everything else (which includes the end of cons due to 'rona lockdowns), it held out the longest, but still fell to the horde and that was when I realized I had nothing to really lose by cutting ties with any Woke communities online.

I do realize that when I wax nostalgic like I do about the 2000s I'm also simply missing the days in which I was more Blue Pilled than missing a time that was subjectively better (though I do honestly think in some ways it was)

If the left had just played it cool they never would have Red Pilled a guy like me but they chose to freak the fuck out and the rest is history.




NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> "HURRRRR DURRRRR, I WONDER WHO GETS A ROSE THIS WEEK ON THE BACHELOR? I CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE A SELFIE AT THE BEACH IN NICE WEATHER"


Meanwhile a literally genocidal political movement is slowly gaining more and more control over society and these morons think The Bachelor is more important than paying any attention to what's really going on.

They're gonna be in for one hell of a surprise.


----------



## Revo (Mar 20, 2021)

"I HATE NORMIES, BECAUSE THEY HAVE THEIR OWN TRAD WIFES AND I DON'T AND ALSO WOMEN ARE BAD REEEEEE"


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Mar 20, 2021)

In my experience, people who complain about normies are usually worse than actual normies.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Meanwhile a literally genocidal political movement is slowly gaining more and more control over society and these morons think The Bachelor is more important than paying any attention to what's really going on.


Sounds based tbh, I wish I can be these normalfags who just simply don't care about political bullshit because they have better things to care about.

Also lol "literally genocidal"


----------



## obliviousbeard (Mar 20, 2021)

I hate it when normies come to kf. They care about stickers on cyberbowling forum.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 20, 2021)

MoleeloM said:


> Sounds based tbh, I wish I can be these normalfags who just simply don't care about political bullshit because they have better things to care about.
> 
> Also lol "literally genocidal"


I'm not saying they'll succeed (thank goodness) but the most diehard Wokesters absolutely would genocide their political enemies if they had the power to and watching The Bachelor sure ain't going to help prevent that.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 20, 2021)

Kind of going hand in hand with sjws but I hate how they’ve invaded nerdy/geeky hobbies and either dumbed them down by a large margin, started whining about things being offensive or not catering directly to them or a mix of both. These are the same assholes who would have called you a basement dweller or a virgin or a fag because you play tabletop games not too long ago, but now because a group of mealy mouthed retards on YouTube made a popular show about D&D, suddenly it’s the hip trendy thing to do and they’ve ALWAYS been such a gaming nerd don’ cha know!

I think that’s what I find most obnoxious at the core of it, they have no mind of their own. All they care about is chasing what’s popular or trending rather than just be individuals and like what they like and fuck what anyone else might think


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Mar 20, 2021)

Imagine thinking people actually take The Bachelor seriously, and don't just watch it for the same reason people use this site.


Dom Cruise said:


> I'm not saying they'll succeed (thank goodness) but the most diehard Wokesters absolutely would genocide their political enemies if they had the power to and watching The Bachelor sure ain't going to help prevent that.


Random.txt.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Mar 20, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Kind of going hand in hand with sjws but I hate how they’ve invaded nerdy/geeky hobbies and either dumbed them down by a large margin, started whining about things being offensive or not catering directly to them or a mix of both. These are the same assholes who would have called you a basement dweller or a virgin or a fag because you play tabletop games not too long ago, but now because a group of mealy mouthed retards on YouTube made a popular show about D&D, suddenly it’s the hip trendy thing to do and they’ve ALWAYS been such a gaming nerd don’ cha know!
> 
> I think that’s what I find most obnoxious at the core of it, they have no mind of their own. All they care about is chasing what’s popular or trending rather than just be individuals and like what they like and fuck what anyone else might think


That's not a reason to hate them, that's a reason to pity them; they don't have any real passions, just ephemeral fancies that they pick up and discard.

Hey, @Ughubughughughughughghlug , if all that sportsball talk upsets you so much, why not get your colleagues talking about something you're into?  Like ephebophilia, for example; I'm sure they'd have plenty to say about that.


----------



## Trashfire Garbagefuck (Mar 20, 2021)

Everbody is a normie to someone else's weird clique including the person currently reading this post. That's right. You with the incredibly specific fetish and ten thousands posts on Kiwi Farms. You fucking normie.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I do envy them, I was much happier a person when I was more Blue Pilled, but I didn't really Red Pill myself, SJWs did, they decided to pick a fight with guys exactly like me when it wasn't really necessary and here we are.
> 
> I tried as hard as I could to be on their side for years and they shit on me at every turn until I finally went "ok, well fuck you too then"
> 
> ...


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 20, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> The general lack of any and all computer literacy. It is dumbfounding how many people there are who can't operate a computer, don't know what a browser is, still use Internet Explorer, don't know what an ethernet cord is, ect. Many of them are even smug about not knowing. I'm not even talking about what part of a computer does which thing, I mean just how to navigate Windows.


Keyboard shortcuts are literally the best thing ever and I remember watching that shit movie "Unfriended" and what was most unsettling about it was all of the characters used the mouse for everything. 

It legit gave me anxiety.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 20, 2021)

Normies taste in trash TV and the fact they think everything else than Ikea is tacky is a pet peeve. I love good interiour, but that's too complicated for them I guess. But at the same thing, it's probably a good thing they stick to Ikea and glorified variants of it, because it really doesn't look good. If they try something else. That’s probably why everything else than Ikea is considered tacky.

Other than that, I think they're mostly convenient. Someone has to make sure the vaccines are safe.


----------



## Revo (Mar 20, 2021)

This thread in a nutshell:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Foghot (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I do envy them, I was much happier a person when I was more Blue Pilled, but I didn't really Red Pill myself, SJWs did, they decided to pick a fight with guys exactly like me when it wasn't really necessary and here we are.
> 
> I tried as hard as I could to be on their side for years and they shit on me at every turn until I finally went "ok, well fuck you too then"
> 
> ...


cringe


----------



## off meds / online (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> In the case of reality TV so much of it is simply an excuse to watch morons argue and fight with each other, which started with Jerry Springer, why is watching morons argue and fight with each other supposed to be interesting? It's boring at best and irritating at worst.


Kiwifarms is just Jerry Springer but more Online, normie.


----------



## Pigtoad (Mar 20, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> They’re only happy because they’re unaware of the gross and creepy shit going on around them.
> 
> Point them to our Animal Control board and watch their soul snap in half before your eyes.


they focus on the aspects of life they have control over. its a good life path


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I do envy them, I was much happier a person when I was more Blue Pilled, but I didn't really Red Pill myself, SJWs did, they decided to pick a fight with guys exactly like me when it wasn't really necessary and here we are.
> 
> I tried as hard as I could to be on their side for years and they shit on me at every turn until I finally went "ok, well fuck you too then"
> 
> ...


You just unironically spouted something I would've expected to be gang weed copypasta back in 2018, congrats. You're the guy they talk about in all those articles. Thinking in terms of blue pills and red pills is actually retarded and whoever taught you to think that way wanted you to be unhappy.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 20, 2021)

People who are obsessed with "normies" are just pathetic attention whores who want other people to think they are so special and cool. If your litmus test for enjoying entertainment/consooming is how many people liked it after you; then I must assume you are like OP 



Spoiler: OP



Op is a MegaFaggot


.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Mar 20, 2021)

All the fucking stupid slut whores who would rather get abused by low IQ jocks instead of being truly loved by a nice guy like me


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 20, 2021)

Also why are we using the term "normies"? Back then the term "normalfags" was much more prevalent and it's not a Wizardchan-only term.

At least no one is using "normiefriends" yet.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Mar 20, 2021)

Wait... Some of you have experienced normiedom?! 

I used to hate things about them as an angsty teenager, but then you grow up and realise that everyone you assume is normie really isn't and the idea is more of a retarded, blurred cross section of whatever interests are in fashion at any given time. That most people slide into the category in some aspect of their lives, you can't be extra or advanced in tastes and ideas at everything, human growth doesn't work like that.

Silly autist, go find a not-like-other-girls community to hugbox you with that shit, it's cringe.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Mar 20, 2021)

Normies want to fuck me but I don't want to fuck them.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 20, 2021)

People who unironically use the term “normies”. Don’t we make fun of those kinds of people?



Curt Sibling said:


> Agree with the post above.
> 
> This thread is the most reddit hiveminded "lol! look at the mere peasants! Imma sooo much more cool/nerdy!" shit I've seen.
> 
> I really fear for the future of the farms.



I remember when the Farms was a genuinely nice place. Then all the mainstream cows attracted all the weirdos here.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 20, 2021)

Peach Pit said:


> Kiwifarms is just Jerry Springer but more Online, normie.


There was two sides to his show though, one was "let's laugh at the freak", the other was "let's laugh at white trash/ghetto women slap each over and fight over a man" which anticipated shows like Real Housewives of whatever where the appeal is to watch women fight and argue (in that case it's "upper class" women ironically enough)

Laughing at a freak is one thing, but anyone that thinks watching retards fight is entertaining is a retard themselves.



Trappin in the Trap said:


> You just unironically spouted something I would've expected to be gang weed copypasta back in 2018, congrats. You're the guy they talk about in all those articles. Thinking in terms of blue pills and red pills is actually retarded and whoever taught you to think that way wanted you to be unhappy.


I don't entirety think that way, I just use Red Pill and Blue Pill so everyone knows what I'm talking about, they're easy metaphors but of course they're not all encompassing.

All I was trying to say was I was never going to swallow the Woke garbage of "checking my privilege"


----------



## Dyn (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> but anyone that thinks watching retards fight is entertaining is a retard themselves.


t. Kiwi Farms user


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 20, 2021)

Pigtoad said:


> they focus on the aspects of life they have control over. its a good life path


No, they just think they have control.

Exhibit A: the pandemic.


Overcast said:


> I remember when the Farms was a genuinely nice place. Then all the mainstream cows attracted all the weirdos here.


You could say that... 



Spoiler



the normies flooded in.



But yeah, I remember when KF was far less aggressive user to user and more reluctant to chase blood in the water.


----------



## off meds / online (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> There was two sides to his show though, one was "let's laugh at the freak", the other was "let's laugh at white trash/ghetto women slap each over and fight over a man" which anticipated shows like Real Housewives of whatever where the appeal is to watch women fight and argue (in that case it's "upper class" women ironically enough)
> 
> Laughing at a freak is one thing, but anyone that thinks watching retards fight is entertaining is a retard themselves.


"b-b-but what I like is better than what the normies like for this arbitrary reason!!"

cope and seethe, normie.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> All I was trying to say was I was never going to swallow the Woke garbage of "checking my *priviledge*"


Perhaps you should start with checking your spell check.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The "Call of Duty and Madden" type of gamer, ugggggh.
> 
> Not only do you have to be kind of braindead to be happy playing basically the exact same game year after year, but I feel like it's those kind of gamers SJWs are talking when they get up on their soapbox and talk about "toxic" gamers but paint everyone else as being like, I'm just a guy who likes his video game waifus, I'm not calling anybody faggot on Xbox Live.


There's nothing wrong with that kind of gamer, but to me it's cringe when they think that is gaming as a whole. Like, I've heard people refer to being "into video games" who knew literally nothing about games besides sports ones. It's like considering yourself into music when all you listen to is pop on the radio, which I suspect a lot of people do...



Stilgar of Troon said:


> That's not a reason to hate them, that's a reason to pity them; they don't have any real passions, just ephemeral fancies that they pick up and discard.
> 
> Hey, @Ughubughughughughughghlug , if all that sportsball talk upsets you so much, why not get your colleagues talking about something you're into?  Like ephebophilia, for example; I'm sure they'd have plenty to say about that.


Cool suggestion, I'll wait until a real normie occasion like a friend's wedding or something to bring that up.


Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> Wait... Some of you have experienced normiedom?!
> 
> I used to hate things about them as an angsty teenager, but then you grow up and realise that everyone you assume is normie really isn't and the idea is more of a retarded, blurred cross section of whatever interests are in fashion at any given time. That most people slide into the category in some aspect of their lives, you can't be extra or advanced in tastes and ideas at everything, human growth doesn't work like that.
> 
> Silly autist, go find a not-like-other-girls community to hugbox you with that shit, it's cringe.


The way I conceptualize a normie/normalfag, which might not be consistent with how it's generally understood, is less about specific interests and more about a vibe people give off. Although I guess it also has to do with interests, because one thing that bummed me out was that I'm into music (playing instruments) and I thought none of the others were (today I actually found out one of them - the only other guy who also doesn't watch sports - does play). But yeah, the vibe is just this kind of feeling that's indescribable, that really just exists in your head, but it's still real in a way. Kind of like it'd be hard to define an eccentric, but you know it when you see it. Normie is like the antithesis of eccentric. Even when you don't like the things an eccentric does, they themselves are fascinating to watch in action.

It's not just "normie means boring" either, because my best friend where I live is like the spitting image of a normalfaggot, but he also has intellectual interests and is fun to talk to.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 20, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> There's nothing wrong with that kind of gamer, but to me it's cringe when they think that is gaming as a whole. Like, I've heard people refer to being "into video games" who knew literally nothing about games besides sports ones. It's like considering yourself into music when all you listen to is pop on the radio, which I suspect a lot of people do...


There's nothing wrong with that kind of gamer I guess, but it is lame when all games and gamers are painted like that, when you say "gamer" and someone pictures only someone playing Call of Duty or some other online shooter.

Do some normies think literally every video game is online multiplayer? I wonder what they'd think about a game like Silent Hill 2 or Rule of Rose?


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Mar 20, 2021)

Other people are members of societies

I merely live in one.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 21, 2021)

First off, what the fuck even is a normie?
As for the people I guess could be considered a "normie", I hate how content they are to be ignorant. It's fine to not be as obsessed about politics or trannies as some users on here are, but their sheer lack of any need or straight up refusal to acknowledge anything bigger then their lives is why things are so shitty now.


----------



## Revo (Mar 21, 2021)

Could we just agree that normies/normal people have better lifes than users like @The High Prophet of Truth, @Dom Cruise and @Ughubughughughughughghlug ?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 21, 2021)

Revo said:


> Could we just agree that normies/normal people have better lifes than users like @The High Prophet of Truth, @Dom Cruise and @Ughubughughughughughghlug ?


Maybe, but I'm not fundamentally unhappy with my life, because I always remind myself that things could be a lot worse.

I may not live a normal life but there's people who are in way worse situations than me, so I'm thankful for what I do have.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 21, 2021)

Part of the normalfag problem is mostly two things, and don't apply to everyone but they seem to be pretty common:

1. An inability for critical thinking and opposing viewpoints. In the last five years, this has mostly manifested itself in swallowing whatever bullshit the media had about Donald Trump but has gone into overdrive with COVID-19. You can easily come up with your theories about why Donald Trump was not a good President, but most people just are _told_ he was bad and believed it. When COVID-19 turned from "two weeks of social distancing" to some sort of cult, they just went along with it anyway.

They also have a fairly rigid social framework of what is "acceptable" and "unacceptable", which constantly shifts due to media-induced brainwashing, with seemingly no memory of what was once unacceptable becoming acceptable (e.g. LGBT "progress"). In terms of this "acceptable" versus "unacceptable", opposing viewpoints are only allowed when they are permitted, so denying the existence of God is okay. Denying the Holocaust, not so much.

2. Somewhat related to the above is a blind worship of celebrities. I'm not even talking about eating up gossip...it's what _we_ do here (except about different people), it's when the "willful suspension of disbelief" extends to the actors. This is where the "THE AVENGERS support Hillary Clinton/whatever the latest left-wing talking point" nonsense comes in but also is reinforced by the actors themselves, who actually believe themselves to be just as smart/interesting as the people they play. As a result, a number of celebrities have started up podcasts where they interview their celebrity friends, and the result is rather boring.

3. Above all, the so-called normies, whether smart, dumb, or aware of media bias, have amazing perception of who isn't "one of them", even in children. There's probably more science about the "outgroups" but if it's not socially unacceptable, they will treat outgroups viciously. Chances are if you are here, YOU were in one of those outgroups.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Mar 21, 2021)

.... Whilst I'm here; who the fuck is dunking on Jerry Springer whilst regularly using the farms? 

They serve the same freak watching need only one outlet encourages audience participation, the other frowns on it. If we'd been about at the same time we'd love/hate the Spring for giving our sweet, sweet cows more airtime on the pasture.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> .... Whilst I'm here; who the fuck is dunking on Jerry Springer whilst regularly using the farms?


Culture/Moral Fags. Trying to pretend you're any better than your neighbir Ted, because he likes football and mowing his lawn, and doesn't like your pony waifu or 40K, just makes you a certified faggot.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 21, 2021)

The biggest normie 'tell' is a sheer inability to think about anything but the mundane, prosaic, and fucking insignificant. 

Hemingway once wrote that a man 'must get drunk in order to be with his fools,' the meaning there quite self-explanatory. For the thinking man (or woman,) there's oftentimes an incredible feeling of alienation when you're provoked with the idea that everyone around you is a mindless NPC, with no additional layers of complexity beyond what they reveal within the first five minutes of you interacting with them. 

I'm sure we've all been there: having a conversation with someone you know, perhaps even a close family member or loved one. The conversation naturally presents an opening for deeper discussion, so you take the opportunity (and not in a sped-like iamverysmart way.) The normie will then either have a brain fart and be unable to contribute to such discussion, or more commonly, they'll make some lighthearted remark to steer the conversation back into dullsville. 

There was an English writer who said something to the effect of, 'most men will go to any length in order to avoid thinking.' And he was fucking right. 

Capefaggot movies, sportsball, being a brand-chasing bugman - all of that shit is just symptomatic of the above.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 21, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> The biggest normie 'tell' is a sheer inability to think about anything but the mundane, prosaic, and fucking insignificant.
> 
> Hemingway once wrote that a man 'must get drunk in order to be with his fools,' the meaning there quite self-explanatory. For the thinking man (or woman,) there's oftentimes an incredible feeling of alienation when you're provoked with the idea that everyone around you is a mindless NPC, with no additional layers of complexity beyond what they reveal within the first five minutes of you interacting with them.
> 
> ...


This is the rallying cry of every fart huffing, bitter troglodyte in the world. The utter arrogance to claim that your specific set of interests dictate whether someone is "worthy" of interacting is literal Chris-Chan behavior. Whining on the internet that people are dumb because they don't also want to discuss socio-political allegory of the Metal Gear Solid franchise irl, doesn't mean you are a masterful thinker surrounded by mouth breathers. It means you are a literal man child demanding attention from people who just want to have casual conversations before they go back to being productive adults.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 21, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> This is the rallying cry of every fart huffing, bitter troglodyte in the world. The utter arrogance to claim that your specific set of interests dictate whether someone is "worthy" of interacting is literal Chris-Chan behavior. Whining on the internet that people are dumb because they don't also want to discuss socio-political allegory of the Metal Gear Solid franchise irl, doesn't mean you are a masterful thinker surrounded by mouth breathers. It means you are a literal man child demanding attention from people who just want to have casual conversations before they go back to being productive adults.


Easy turbo. Despite spelling it out in crayons, you still completely missed the fucking point. 

Either you're being deliberately obtuse in a fit of internet tough guy petrol sniffing fervour, or you're just fucking retarded. Feel free to the leagues of guys 'who knew a thing or two' popping up in basically every culture and time period since the advent of writing saying such things (unconnected, too) - you're clearly more intelligent and enlightened than they were.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 21, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Easy turbo. Despite spelling it out in crayons, you still completely missed the fucking point.
> 
> Either you're being deliberately obtuse in a fit of internet tough guy petrol sniffing fervour, or you're just fucking retarded. Feel free to the leagues of guys 'who knew a thing or two' popping up in basically every culture and time period since the advent of writing saying such things (unconnected, too) - you're clearly more intelligent and enlightened than they were.


He made a point. You didn't.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 21, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> He made a point. You didn't.


What's your favourite superhero movie bro?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 21, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> What's your favourite superhero movie bro?


Cape movies are wank. And I am not your bro.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 21, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Cape movies are wank. And I am not your bro.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 21, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Easy turbo. Despite spelling it out in crayons, you still completely missed the fucking point.
> 
> Either you're being deliberately obtuse in a fit of internet tough guy petrol sniffing fervour, or you're just fucking retarded. Feel free to the leagues of guys 'who knew a thing or two' popping up in basically every culture and time period since the advent of writing saying such things (unconnected, too) - you're clearly more intelligent and enlightened than they were.


Ignoring that there is no structure to your statement, I see you have gone with the DSP "AWhole Lotta Peepul are saying" take. 
I am offended you claim you wrote anything in crayon, because even a literal retarded child could write something in Crayon more compelling than what you have dribbled on your keyboard.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Mar 21, 2021)

I am a normie. And you are probably one as well.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 21, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> View attachment 2015518


Print that out and stick it on your forehead. (then learn how to handle opinions)


----------



## off meds / online (Mar 21, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> The biggest normie 'tell' is a sheer inability to think about anything but the mundane, prosaic, and fucking insignificant.
> 
> Hemingway once wrote that a man 'must get drunk in order to be with his fools,' the meaning there quite self-explanatory. For the thinking man (or woman,) there's oftentimes an incredible feeling of alienation when you're provoked with the idea that everyone around you is a mindless NPC, with no additional layers of complexity beyond what they reveal within the first five minutes of you interacting with them.
> 
> ...


there's no such thing as an NPC, imo. part of adulthood is realizing that every other human being is leading an inner life as complex as your own. 

just because someone doesn't have an interest in "deeper discussion" (philosophy? politics? ethics in gaming journalism?) with you doesn't mean that their thoughts aren't as detailed and rich as your own. I consider discussions like that fairly intimate, as they can involve a detailed view into someone's most personal thoughts, biases, and emotions. it doesn't make someone an NPC if they prefer not to be that intimate with you.

ah, wait, this is kiwifarms. scratch that, make like your guy hemingway and eat a shotgun.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 22, 2021)

Pop music. Imagine listening to that Iberian muppet Cardi B, she seems popular so many people do it. I just don't get it.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 22, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Pop music. Imagine listening to that Iberian muppet Cardi B, she seems popular so many people do it. I just don't get it.


Her music is like women's sports, for it to be enjoyable you have to send a man in to do it.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 22, 2021)

Peach Pit said:


> there's no such thing as an NPC, imo. part of adulthood is realizing that every other human being is leading an inner life as complex as your own.
> 
> just because someone doesn't have an interest in "deeper discussion" (philosophy? politics? ethics in gaming journalism?) with you doesn't mean that their thoughts aren't as detailed and rich as your own. I consider discussions like that fairly intimate, as they can involve a detailed view into someone's most personal thoughts, biases, and emotions. it doesn't make someone an NPC if they prefer not to be that intimate with you.
> 
> ah, wait, this is kiwifarms. scratch that, make like your guy hemingway and eat a shotgun.


You're not entirely wrong, but your sentiments are equivalent to a 15th place participation level. Barry the diesel mechanic from down the road might have some advice and learning in him, but he even if he does, he won't be able to articulate himself as well as the guy who makes a living as a public intellectual. 

Going with your mutual dick stroking Kum-by-Ah feelgoodjuice, nobody would choose to listen to any of the big names in any of the fundamental scientific or artistic disciplines that underpin our society. Why listen to Gad Saad or Bret Weinstein when Shaniqua can expound upon her theories of black holes just as well?

Everyone has a philosophy, but that doesn't mean it's worth listening to, or valuable in any way whatsoever. You can run with the whole 'I don't like a man - so that means I must learn about them' idea, but that's equally as optimistic. Some people aren't worth listening to, even if we don't refine for personal interests, hobbies, etc. 

You first babe.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 22, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Everyone has a philosophy, but that doesn't mean it's worth listening to,


Like 90% of the "lol normies!" posts in this thread.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 22, 2021)

They use the term normie instead of normalfag


----------



## off meds / online (Mar 22, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> You're not entirely wrong, but your sentiments are equivalent to a 15th place participation level. Barry the diesel mechanic from down the road might have some advice and learning in him, but he even if he does, he won't be able to articulate himself as well as the guy who makes a living as a public intellectual.
> 
> Going with your mutual dick stroking Kum-by-Ah feelgoodjuice, nobody would choose to listen to any of the big names in any of the fundamental scientific or artistic disciplines that underpin our society. Why listen to Gad Saad or Bret Weinstein when Shaniqua can expound upon her theories of black holes just as well?
> 
> ...



"the people you're complaining about are just as interesting as you, kiwifarms poster" =/= "there are no authorities on any subject and we should all hold hands and sing!!"

everyone is a human being with pathos and inner reasoning. that doesn't invalidate the fact that people who study a certain subject are more informed regarding said subject. maybe you should spend more time listening to seasoned debaters, since you seem so unable to form a cogent argument.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 22, 2021)

I hate that I'm so much better at everything than they are, when in reality I have absolutely no right to be.

That is not a humblebrag or a backpat, as I'm pretty fucking retarded myself. Normies simply do not take the time, nor make any effort, to learn anything, they just want it all done for them. They'll never figure out how to "use the netflick or the rookoo" on their TV, no matter how many times I show them. I'll do their brakes and change their oil and tell them when to have it changed again, and they'll come back to me 5 months later and say they blew up the engine because they ran it out of oil. I'll tell them it's against building code to put low-voltage lamp cabling inside of their walls. They do it anyway, their house burns down, and the homeowner's insurance doesn't pay out for some strange reason. I don't buy scratch-off tickets, but these fuckin negative-IQ dumbasses will give me the "can't win if you don't play" adage when I tell them that they're paying an idiot tax. I personally know of several instances of homelessness from that alone. I could literally extol my infinite hatred of these assholes until I'm blue in the fucking face.

This effort to not learn anything extends to all fields, including their tastes. It's as though they latch on to the most popular thing they can find, just to seem agreeable to the widest scope of people possible. They'll idolize some dirt-covered whore like Ke$ha, not because they like the music, but because it's what they're told they should like. They do not live their own lives, they do only what is expected, or what they're told. That brings out disgust in me that I don't think I have the proper words to describe.

Basically, you can't teach these fucking morons anything, and I take absolutely no pride in being superior to them, because I guarantee life would have been a lot simpler for me had I never taught myself as many tradeskills as I have, or learned to form my own opinions. That said, when society finally collapses under the weight of all the dumb they've created, I will thrive.

TL;DR: I hate normies because they prove NPC theory to be 100% absolutely correct in every category of human existence, and I didn't want NPC theory to be correct.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 22, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I hate that I'm so much better at everything than they are, when in reality I have absolutely no right to be.
> 
> That is not a humblebrag or a backpat, as I'm pretty fucking retarded myself. Normies simply do not take the time, nor make any effort, to learn anything, they just want it all done for them. They'll never figure out how to "use the netflick or the rookoo" on their TV, no matter how many times I show them. I'll do their brakes and change their oil and tell them when to have it changed again, and they'll come back to me 5 months later and say they blew up the engine because they ran it out of oil. I'll tell them it's against building code to put low-voltage lamp cabling inside of their walls. They do it anyway, their house burns down, and the homeowner's insurance doesn't pay out for some strange reason. I don't buy scratch-off tickets, but these fuckin negative-IQ dumbasses will give me the "can't win if you don't play" adage when I tell them that they're paying an idiot tax. I personally know of several instances of homelessness from that alone. I could literally extol my infinite hatred of these assholes until I'm blue in the fucking face.
> 
> ...


I thought this was from the copypasta thread for a moment...


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 22, 2021)

So this is actually a good thing about normalfags instead of a bad thing, but something else that really stands out to me about them is that they seem to want to hang out all the time (if you are friends with them).

Higher appetite for social interaction.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## hairazor (Mar 22, 2021)

when your hobby is co-opted by them and promote the blandest things


----------



## TurboCuck7000 (Mar 24, 2021)

They either hate anime or claim weeb yet don't know shit.


----------



## TurboCuck7000 (Mar 24, 2021)

Doesn't matter if she's wrong or right they always side with the bitch during a argument or fight.


----------



## The Booba Expert (Mar 24, 2021)

I hate how many  normies made other normies think saggy tits are a bad thing.


----------



## Gravemind (Mar 24, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Barry the diesel mechanic from down the road might have some advice and learning in him, but he even if he does, he won't be able to articulate himself as well as the guy who makes a living as a public intellectual.


How the fuck do you make a living as a "public intellectual"? Grifting?


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 24, 2021)

Gravemind said:


> How the fuck do you make a living as a "public intellectual"? Grifting?


I'm as sceptical as you are where it concerns self identification, but a famous example of yesteryear would be Gore Vidal.


----------



## off meds / online (Mar 24, 2021)

Joky said:


> They either hate anime or claim weeb yet don't know shit.





Joky said:


> Doesn't matter if she's wrong or right they always side with the bitch during a argument or fight.


I hate when they doublepost like huge faggots.


----------



## Gravemind (Mar 24, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I'm as sceptical as you are where it concerns self identification, but a famous example of yesteryear would be Gore Vidal.


Based upon a cursory look, he didn't exactly "make his living" as a public intellectual though. Instead, he channeled his intellect into written and acted works.

These days, someone entertains the notion of being a "public intellectual", they try to exercise it through grifting in the fashion which we see and mock all too often here on the farms. One might also be inclined to argue that if an individual like that were brought up in this modern age, they'd be just as much of a faggot as any other modern celebrity figure as well.

Food for thought and stimulation of the mind doesn't tend to have much of a practical value to its application. On a personal note, it's why I find it inherently more appealing when someone who is capable of provoking thought also recommends the practice of self-expression as more of a pastime rather than a career, and otherwise insists upon learning some manner of trade as an alternative.


----------



## TurboCuck7000 (Mar 25, 2021)

Peach Pit said:


> I hate when they doublepost like huge faggots.


Yeah totally.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 25, 2021)

They smell weird.


----------



## Carlito (Mar 25, 2021)

They make threads like these.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 26, 2021)

How they overexploit the term gross and use it for something they simply do not like/tolerate/understand.

There is no such thing as "I don't share it" there's only "you're gross".


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 10, 2021)

Virgin kiwifarms user
-fat NEET
-mocks "lolcows", has to make fun of other social recluse weirdos like him to feel better
-excessively posts on anonymous internet sites, to avoid any consequencs for being a dickhead online
-arrogant midwit, thinks he's a superior contrarian mastermind for saying the 'N'-word

Chad normalfag
-loving wife and two kids
-everything they do is socially acceptable, can't have a thread on the farms because there's absolutely no weird shit to mock them for
-never uses the internet for anything besides instagram or facebook
-can effortlessly live like people in advertisements, never questions the system


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 10, 2021)

Normies are a real problem.  England, Ireland, Sicily-- who's next???


----------

